# Smitty Sled Question



## Diehr (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey fellas

After I built my Smitty Sled I was wondering where I should attach the rope, most images I have seen show the rope going thru the ski tips which drags in the snow and puts stress on the skis it seems you would want to have eye screws in the front cross member to keep the rope out of the snow and more level with your pulling angle what do you think?


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

You want them through the end of the ski's


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Have the rope go through the ski tip. The all the skis I have ever worn can withstand a pretty good beating. I cant see a hole and a rope causing any trouble. It will also help keep the ski tips up out of the snow.


----------



## HAMMERTIME231 (Feb 19, 2014)

Last year I tried putting them around the legs of the sled, where the base meets the 2x4s in the front, this led to my sled collapsing when making a turn... 
Which was a combo of the base being to high, too much weight, and poor construction. 
This year I put them on the tips of the skis, along with making the base not as tall. 
Hopefully will have better results when I get out for the first time next week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Diehr (Dec 29, 2010)

The risers are 6" so not too tall but it is well built I feel like dragging it around the yard but I will wait for the snow and some more advice


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Put the rope through the tips of the skis from the bottom with the knot on the top. This way pulling the rope tends to lift the skis up on top of the snow.

Top down and it pushes the skis down.


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

multibeard said:


> Put the rope through the tips of the skis from the bottom with the knot on the top. This way pulling the rope tends to lift the skis up on top of the snow.
> 
> Top down and it pushes the skis down.


X2. Exactly that. And make sure the rope loop is at least 10' (20' of rope). I think I'm closer to a 15' loop.

My young daughters like to pull it - strangers look at me funny when we walk out to fish because I'm not carrying anything.

Dave


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I installed eye bolts at tip of ski's, seems to work OK


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

vans said:


> I installed eye bolts at tip of ski's, seems to work OK


I suggest just drilling holes in the skis and threading the rope through, knot on top. Really don't need the hardware.

Dave


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I drilled a hole in each ski tip, ran the rope through, and attached it to a screw eye in the first riser. just my .02


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 9, 2008)

vans said:


> I installed eye bolts at tip of ski's, seems to work OK



x2


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

UNCLE AL said:


> I drilled a hole in each ski tip, ran the rope through, and attached it to a screw eye in the first riser. just my .02


I started out with mine attached to the riser then drilled holes in the skis and ran the rope thru and tied off to the eyelet on the riser, it does pull easier as it adds lift to the tips of the skis.


----------

